# PrincessFiona60 - Memorial



## Janet H (Mar 25, 2022)

​We are deeply saddened to relate the unexpected passing of longtime​ site​ admin PrincessFiona60 in early March of this year.  Elizabeth joined the Forum in 2009 and quickly became a community leader, helping others with culinary challenges, offering kind words, encouragement and dry wit.  Elizabeth has been a member of the site team for 1​2 years and always made sure that a happy kitchen vibe was the order of the day.

She loved books, her husband (known to us a Shrek), Jimmy Buffet tunes, Jazz and teaching others. Elizabeth lived in ​Montana and then ​Wyoming and was a Registered Nurse, working with the elderly.

You may wish to read the informal interview (link below) with PrincessFiona60 where she recounted how she met her beloved Shrek (husband Charlie), what she thought about her 2nd grade teacher,  that she adored pumpkin pie and much more.

​We will miss her deeply and appreciate the time and care she lavished on the community.  

​​Interview with PrincessFiona60:
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f151/getting-to-know-princessfiona60-68395-4.html

​Link to her Profile page:​
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/princessfiona60-28716.html

​Here is her introductory post and a wonderful recipe for chili cheesecake:
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f6/hello-from-montana-58867.html


----------



## cookieee (Mar 25, 2022)

Janet, I am at a loss for words.  I am sorry I have not been around very much lately. She was always nice to me. She will be greatly missed. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 26, 2022)

So sorry to hear this. She will be missed.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 26, 2022)

I really enjoyed working with her and, especially, appreciated her sense of humor.  RIP, friend!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 26, 2022)

This is sad news, indeed.  She was such a nice person.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2022)

I was so sad when I learned that *PF* passed so suddenly. She was so diligent in trying to keep us and the threads in line and in order.  I know she didn't really enjoy policing the unruly, but she was dedicated to keeping DC a friendly place for all of us; what a thankless task. She will be missed by her DC family, but even more so by her own, real-life family and friends, especially her fur-babies. RIP, friend.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 26, 2022)

Sad to hear this, she will be missed.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2022)

She was a lovable and caring person. She always acted with fairness and dignity. Even when she was scolding someone (me) in private, she handled it without rancor. She had a calming influence on the group.

I fondly recall her stories about Shreck, his guitars and her whole moving process after his passing. She enjoyed her family. 

DC is diminished because of her passing.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> She was a lovable and caring person. She always acted with fairness and dignity. Even when she was scolding someone (me) in private, she handled it without rancor. She had a calming influence on the group.
> 
> I fondly recall her stories about Shreck, his guitars and her whole moving process after his passing. She enjoyed her family.
> 
> DC is diminished because of her passing.



Very well said, Andy.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh, no!  I'm so very sorry to hear this.  She was a wonderful person and a fixture at DC.  She'll be greatly missed!  My condolences to her family & friends.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 31, 2022)

This is so sad.  PF was a treasure here.  She will be missed......


----------



## letscook (Apr 2, 2022)

Sorry to hear the news of her passing


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 3, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this. I'll miss her.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 3, 2022)

Very sad and unexpected news.
Always enjoyed her contributions here a DC.


----------

